# dark angles for sale



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

For sale only, buyer pays tracked postage. I am not splitting. UK based.

Would consider part exchange for well built unpainted or on frame Eldar or Chaos BFG.

Dark angels army. Also included is ltd ed codex with certificate.

Painted to a good standard:

Company master (converted)
Ltd ed chaplain
Command squad
Tactical squad
Tactical squad
Devestator squad
5 terminators
6 Ravenwing bikes
Rhino
Rhino
Razorback

Part painted or undercoated.

Assault squad (10 man)
6 more bikes
3 black knights
Dark talon- no stand, cracked canopy, wings seperate for ease of transport

Offers in the region of £2-300.
Would consider part trade/sell for chaos dwarfs or chaos BFG

Sad to see this go but needs must.




















Couple more pics available by email.


----------

